# Pionier and Theorema Watches - German made or fraud?



## Jake05 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

New guy here. I saw this deal online but not sure if its real. I like the style but not sure if its a real German made watch.

The info is here:

$299 for an Original German Made Theorema Coppernicus Skeleton Watch - Tax Included! ($1645 Value)








Features/Specifications:

Each watch comes with an original pionier box and a manual.
Original Price of this exclusive watch is 980 Euro.
Automatic movement with 20 Stones.
Special hardened mineral glass.
High quality Italian leather butterfly strap.
Stainless steel case (316 L).
Size approx.45mm without crown.
Waterproofed 3 ATM.
Original Pionier Box,Warranty Card & manual.
2 Years Warranty.

Give me an insight about these brands. Thank you.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Let's see: a $1645 "deal" currently going for only $299. I would personally run away as fast as I could. Asia is no where near Germany... not sure how they could have made such a mistake.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Me thinks that star at the top should be Red.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

El junk O


----------



## Jake05 (Dec 4, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> Let's see: a $1645 "deal" currently going for only $299. I would personally run away as fast as I could. Asia is no where near Germany... not sure how they could have made such a mistake.


Thats what I thought too. Thank you


----------



## Jake05 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you for replies. Well appreciated. Im gonna leave that watch alone.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The German web site abounds in grammar an orthography mistakes, horrible to read. Germasian mushroom brand.


----------

